
Ask HN: Can we become the next Big thing? Do you think our product has value? - CoderCV
https://usercv.com
======
CoderCV
Hi,

My name is Rocky Sharma and I am the founder of UserCV.com

The purpose of UserCV.com was clear to build more personalized and domain-
based Social network for Professionals.

We are still in beta mode as new features are getting added on a periodic
basis.

Do you think, you find value in my product? Feel free to share some feedback.
Critiques are welcome!

Thanks

